# Body Transformation competition



## amielh

Hey ladies

Thought I would post this on here to see if there is any interest..

I am an Ambassador for a leading female supplement company-Maxitone. (Part of the more well known male brand maximuscle and recently maxifuel and maxiraw)

I lost 3 stone a few years back with the help of the company through healthy eating and exercise. Last year I entered a body transformation competition for a bit of fun really. Anyway... I made it to the final 5. Since then I have done alot of product events, given advice on their products, nutrition and exercise programs. This is how I became an Ambassador for them. I totally believe in the company as they have got me where I am today. There is no fad diets, crazy eating or exercise regimes just healthy balanced eating and exercise. 

Check out my webpage from last year..

https://www.maxitone.com/ba2010amie.html

Anyway.. Maxitone are now launching this years competition. Whether by creating the perfect healthy lifestyle, achieving and sustaining amazing changes to your body and well being, or doing something incredible. This year there is four amazing categories to choose from; Super Mum, Stunning Bride, Top Personal Trainer and Absolute Inspiration. (I will also be one of the judges this year too)!

If anyone is interested please follow the link...

https://apps.facebook.com/bodyambition/

Its free and who knows like me taking a few shots on a Sunday afternoon you could be in the final lineup with some fabulous prizes to be won..

If anyone is interested in any advice on product, exercise or general nutrition then email me at [email protected] or PM me here..


----------



## ILoveShoes

Hey!
Well done on your fab loss.
Just to be nosey, do you have any before and after pics?
xx


----------



## amielh

Thanks hun

I sure do have pictures. I hate the before ones but these were the pictures I sent in to Maxitone last year that got me through the competition
my after picture is my goal again once having our baby..

https://img39.imageshack.us/img39/2505/dsc00121wt.jpg

https://img705.imageshack.us/img705/5355/partyh.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/rwi1r8.jpg


----------



## Raven24

Wow you look fab


----------



## aliss

Does this contest require you to be in the UK and maybe an obvious one... does it require the purchase/use of maxitone? I'm addicted to AllMax.


----------



## ILoveShoes

OMG! I want your stomach! :)
What kind of training were you doing etc? What was your diet like? Also, what was your body fat percentage afterwards?
I'm at about 17% now, and it's my goal to have a six pack like yours!
xx


----------



## amielh

Aliss yes the idea is you have used Maxitone products to help with your change but there is no harm in entering if you did it by pure healthy eating and exercise...

When I then lost the weight I started by doing 30 mins a day on a exercise bike.. thats it! I came from a proper couch potato and hadnt done any sort of training since school. My OH had some weights in his cellar and an old bike so I used that 4 days a week. I then went on to buy a rower and eventually a cross trainer. I did a mixture of cardio and weights everyday for about 40 minutes.. I lost 3 stone and was very slim no tone I got down to 9.8 stone (my lightest ever)! I then started boxing (no contact) and a mixture of circuits and weights this gave me my muscle definition I have today. That picture was my most recent and taken middle of last year. I got slightly heavier but my fat % got lower, I started to get over my obsession with the scales as I knew I was heavier due to my muscles. I stayed at a steady weight of 10 stone (until pregnancy). My diet was and still is fairly consistent. I ate scrambled egg for breakfast (2 whites 1 yolk) mid morning a protein bar for dinner I alternate between 30g of wholemeal pasta, 1/2 tin tuna some green beans, gerkins, cherry toms and a homemade salad dressing or chicken salad, mid afternoon I had a protein shake or a piece if fruit for tea I wasnt ever strict but would always try and have protein from meats or fish and some kind of carbs usually rice..

I dont know what my fat % was, when I started dropping weight I was obsessed with the scales but soon learnt that the scales are just a number. I measure my self and go by what I feel and look like. 

I also used Maxitone sculptress capsules they have active ingredients to aid weight loss and also contain caffeine to help with energy when training..


----------



## amielh

Bump..


----------

